# Can I masterbatch KOH + glycerin?



## artisanal (Mar 18, 2016)

I've been using the glycerin method, and I love how foolproof it's been for us! 

I'm wondering if I could just masterbatch a KOH+glycerine mixture (1:3 dilution).

Has anyone tried it before? Do you know how long I can keep it for before something goes wrong with the solution? What kind of container would work? Glass/PP/HDPE?

Thanks!


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Mar 18, 2016)

artisanal said:


> I've been using the glycerin method, and I love how foolproof it's been for us!
> 
> I'm wondering if I could just masterbatch a KOH+glycerine mixture (1:3 dilution).
> 
> ...



That's an interesting thought. KOH is soluble in 2.5 parts glycerin and I think that's at room temperature, so I can't think of any reason the solution wouldn't be stable. You can't use glass because the lye will react with it, besides the danger of breakage in general. HDPE should be okay but for storing chemicals I would go with PP when possible. Let us know if you try it.


----------

